# Nice cobia navarre beach 06/06



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

Finally decided to join always enjoy seeing the reports yal post. Been yak fishing for over a year now. I caught this cobia while trolling for kings fought him over an hour weighed 39lbs and 47 inches long


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea. Welcome


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicely done, sir. Nicely done.


----------



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

Heres another pic


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations! One more off the bucket list!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhh yeah!!!! Awesome time!!! Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a real nice cobia. That fish will produce a lot of good eating steaks.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Entering the forum with a bang! Hell of a first post


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

Congrats on the fish...the background looks like my old stompin' grounds in the 90's...Hurlburt base housing


----------



## Chris87$ (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah it is good ole hurlburt base housing


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for your report & pic.
welcome aboard & catch 'em up.


----------

